# Avril Lavigne - Nylon Collage (x1)



## Devilfish (6 Mai 2020)

Bonjour baby giverose


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Mai 2020)

Feine Collage :thx: sehr


----------



## Death Row (6 Mai 2020)

Wieder Sk8er-Girl?! :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (6 Mai 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wieder Sk8er-Girl?! :thumbup:



immer noch wink2
sie hat aber mal angedeutet die neue Musik geht eher wieder in Richtung Rock und Country


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2020)

Tausend Dank für Avril.


----------



## Brian (8 Mai 2020)

:thx: für die süsse Maus :thumbup:


----------



## orgamin (24 Mai 2020)

Schön gemacht, vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2020)

absolut sehenswert


----------

